# master file table (mft) contains a corrupt file Event ID 55 and WMI error event 24



## edge10

Dell Inspiron Laptop 5558 , Win 8.1, I7, 6GB RAM, 1 TB HDD

Event view shows the error below and also a WMI error event 24. I can provide detail on this error if needed. Disk management shows all partitions on the disk are healthy. What should I do to fix these errors?


MFT Error:
*System* 

*-* *Provider* 

[ *Name*] Ntfs 

[ *Guid*] {DD70BC80-EF44-421B-8AC3-CD31DA613A4E}

*EventID* 55

*Version* 0

*Level* 2 

*Task* 0 

*Opcode* 0 

*Keywords* 0x8000000000000000 

*EventRecordID* 545416 

*Correlation* 

*-* *Execution* 

[ *ProcessID*] 4 

[ *ThreadID*] 2888


*Channel* System 

*-* *Security* 

[ *UserID*] S-1-5-18

*-* *EventData* 

*DriveName* OS 

*DeviceName* \Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy5 

*CorruptionState* 0x0 

*HeaderFlags* 0x922 

*Severity* Critical 

*Origin* File System Driver 

*Verb* Bad FRS 

*Description* The Master File Table (MFT) contains a corrupted file record. The file reference number is 0x4000000000bd7. The name of the file is "<unable to determine file name>". 

*Signature* 0xa3d8fca0 

*Outcome* Read Only Volume 

*SampleLength* 0 

*SampleData* 


*SourceFile* 0x6 

*SourceLine* 152 

*SourceTag* 337 

*CallStack* Ntfs+0x15cfc4, Ntfs+0xcd4be, Ntfs+0xcd694, Ntfs+0xadd08, Ntfs+0xc7d31, Ntfs+0x9fbcf, Ntfs+0x118131, Ntfs+0x12ce39, Ntfs+0x81090, Ntfs+0xe4c4, ntoskrnl+0x7471f, ntoskrnl+0x67074, ntoskrnl+0x1543c6


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

Run *chkdsk /r* from a CMD prompt screen.

Answer "Y" to the question; re-boot the system. 

Chkdsk will run upon startup.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

EDIT: Paste chkdsk results into your next post. You can find the results in the Event Viewer - Application log. Do a find on "chkdsk" to find the entry.

Are you experiencing actual system problems or did you just come upon this entry and assumed it is an error of some kind?


----------



## edge10

I just looked at event viewer and found this error and some others. There are no real systems problems other than 100 % disk utilization, which I believe due to a slow HDD.

Chkdsk Winnit Results


Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
Cleaning up instance tags for file 0x31882.
Cleaning up instance tags for file 0x3f2b6.
677888 file records processed. File verification completed.
4612 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 
Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
779012 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. 
Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Cleaning up 2610 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 2610 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 2610 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
50563 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.

Stage 4: Looking for bad clusters in user file data ...
677872 files processed. File data verification completed.

Stage 5: Looking for bad, free clusters ...
209125454 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

966940671 KB total disk space.
129310184 KB in 280418 files.
353136 KB in 50564 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
775531 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
836501820 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
241735167 total allocation units on disk.
209125455 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 58 0a 00 ee 0c 05 00 7b bc 09 00 00 00 00 00 .X......{.......
7d 11 00 00 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 }...X...........

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.


----------



## jcgriff2

chkdsk appears OK and did a lot of cleanup.


----------



## edge10

I got another MFT Error. Should I repair the MFT ?

On the plus side, the system does seem a bit quicker now and the HDD does not max out as often.


----------



## spunk.funk

Repair An NTFS MFT

The MFT (Master File Table) is sometimes corrupted. If Microsoft's Checkdisk (chkdsk) failed to repair the MFT, run TestDisk. In the Advanced menu, select your NTFS partition, choose Boot, then *Repair MFT*. TestDisk will compare the MFT and MFT mirror (its backup). If the MFT is damaged, it will try to repair the MFT using the backup. If the MFT backup is damaged, it will use the main MFT. 
If both MFT and MFTMirr are damaged and thus cannot be repaired using TestDisk, you might want to try commercial software like Zero Assumption Recovery, GetDataBack for NTFS or Restorer 2000. 
Back to Running the TestDisk Program


----------



## edge10

What causes the MFT corruption ? Can a registry backup such as Tweak.com cause it ?


----------



## spunk.funk

If there is a power interrupt (ie) like the power goes out in your house or neighborhood, brown out, lightning, or some other hardware failing in your computer or starting to fail, like the PSU, or Hard Drive.


----------



## edge10

Can the MFT error be a false positive ? Would chkdsk show if there is a problem with the hard drive ? The pc recently passed a Dell hardware test and is powered through a UPS, any else to check the hardware?


----------



## spunk.funk

An MFT error would not be a false positive. Check Disk reports there are no bad sectors on the HDD but did fix some other file errors. You can routinely check on the health of your HDD by downloading Crystal Disk Info. Your UPS should have a log file showing you the last time it had to shut down the computer, and it also should show you the status of the UPS Battery.


----------



## edge10

Crystal disk info report the health of the drive is OK. Just recently a Hard Disk error 11 - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1. Can this error be related to the MFT ?


----------



## spunk.funk

> \Device\Harddisk1\DR1


Do you have any other hard drives attached to the computer? Like an external HDD?
Your internal laptop HDD should be Disk0. The HDD showing the error is *Disk1*. 
Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator. *In the lower pane, what is listed for *Disk 1*?
Also, in Crystal Disk Info, go to the tool bar to *Disk *and choose the other HDD.


----------



## edge10

There are presently no external HDD attached. A couple of weeks ago a HDD attached using usb cable adapter to transfer files. This external HDD connection crashed the pc until I changed the power-up and connection sequence, but then no problem accessing/transferring files the external HDD. The lower pane is shows Disk 1 Removable G: no media. The partition info is blank

Crystal Disk Info shows only the internal laptop HDD in the menu and no others.

Device manager lists my Cannon printer under Disk drives along with my internal HDD. No other drives are listed.


----------



## spunk.funk

The Canon Printer has an SD Card reader on it, this would be *Disk1 Removable G:* I think. There may be an issue with the SD Card Reader.


----------



## edge10

You are correct. I checked by inserting a sd card in the printer and it is Disk1 Removable G*: *There was no problem reading the card.


----------



## spunk.funk

I am just going by what the error says. Obviously something. It may not be being recognized by the computer every time.


----------



## jcgriff2

Try a different SD card.


----------

